
Scientists wiped out mosquitoes on two islands using new method - erentz
https://www.inkstonenews.com/science/chinese-scientists-invent-new-technique-wipe-out-mosquitoes/article/3019133
======
tx-hermit
As a knee jerk reaction, I love the idea of this. However, not to sound too
Jurassic Park-y, nature seems to have a habit of adapting in unexpected ways.
Like moths "evolving" to adapt to the changing colors of their environment
(i.e. in coal country).

~~~
0xdeadb00f
My thoughts exactly. We need to thoroughly analyse the potential effects
wiping out mosquitoes may have before we do anything too drastic

I guess that's the idea behind doing this on an island - a relatively isolated
ecosystem.

